# SOTW !!!! Get Ready !!!!



## Dix (Oct 3, 2012)

TY Zap !











Go freaking me !!


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 4, 2012)

Here I was thinking SOTW meant snow on the way.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 4, 2012)

I think a round of applause should be in order here...Go Dix....
High five girlfriend!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm confused. Did you get a job, lose a job, retire?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 4, 2012)

She got a new job


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, Excellent!


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeppers ! A new job !


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!...I know it's been a long haul. I hope you have a great job, you deserve it.


----------



## Gary_602z (Oct 4, 2012)

Way to go Dix!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 4, 2012)

Excellent news to hear Dix! We are all happy for ya.
Judgin by your video selection, ya got yourself a fatter paycheck, picked up some new "dud's", got a speeding ticket on the Long Island Expressway and told the cop to shove it, and he say "no prob", then ya fired up the new insert!
We are all happy 4 ya.


----------



## fossil (Oct 4, 2012)

Your new boss forwarded this to me:


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

Awww, ty, Rick 

They offered it to me at the table ( good cop, good cop) , and I accepted. Got the "grand tour" and some intros.

I can rebuild. I can come back. It's 4.5 miles from the house.

I start Tuesday AM at a monthly company meeting. My participation was optional, as I am still "employed", but you can bet your sweet  bippy that I'm going to be there !!


----------



## fossil (Oct 4, 2012)

Make a real impression on them...ride the horse to the meeting.    (Well, it was just a thought...maybe not the first meeting).


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

Nah, I'm good............ they are already impressed with the truck , LOL !!

I went to school with the guy that owns it. I answered the questions quite right, me thinx 

Saturday should be fun ............. it's when I book, and have Monday & Tuesday off before I start


----------



## JustWood (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

Lee's, I love ya Babe, that's awesome !!


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulations Dix!


----------



## Dix (Oct 4, 2012)

TY, BG, TY very much 

It's over, I can do this !I


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm bettin that not only can you do it, but that you can do it very well. CONGRATS! A C


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> TY, BG, TY very much
> 
> It's over, I can do this !I


 

You're going to be awesome. Relax and don't try to hit a home run in the first week.


----------



## loon (Oct 5, 2012)

Good for you Dixie


----------



## Dix (Oct 5, 2012)

Awww, Loon, ty hun


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats Dix!


----------



## corey21 (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 5, 2012)

I been working all day for me mate on the site
Running around like a blue arsed fly
I been working
And I been working all day for me mate

Every bleeding minute I been on the go
Up and down the ladder like a fiddler's elbow
I been working
I been working all day for me mate

_[Chorus]_
Wait for tomorrow at half past ten
When I sign on, but until then
I'll be working
I'll be working all day for me mate

Aint' got no cards, don't pay no tax
For a score in me hand I'll be breaking me back
I been working
And I been working all day for me mate
Call me a crook, call me bent
But I need more than food and rent
I been working
And I been working all day for me mate

_[Chorus]_

They try to follow me every day
I give 'em the slip and I'm on my way
None of the other blokes thinks it's wrong
'Coz every one of 'em's signing on

_[Chorus]_

They try to follow me every day
I give 'em the slip and I'm on my way
None of the other blokes thinks it's wrong
'Coz every one of 'em's signing on

_[Chorus]_

The benefit boys are out of touch
What they don't know won't hurt 'em much
I been working
And I been working all day for me mate

If I'm caught I'll go down for a month or three
But they'll still Be paying out looking after me
I been working
And I been working all day for me mate

_[Chorus]_


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jharkin (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 5, 2012)

Good for you, Dix!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats, gotta be a weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Retired Guy (Oct 5, 2012)

Great news!
Here's another for you


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 5, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> TY Zap !
> 
> Go freaking me !!


 
Here ya go Dix, congrats.

zap


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 5, 2012)

congratulations! Here I am thinking this was a weather post too...haha


----------



## bfunk13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## Dix (Oct 5, 2012)

I love all "youse guys, really do !!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new job....hope you love it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 5, 2012)

I always listen to this song when I have something to celebrate


----------



## Dix (Oct 6, 2012)

Monday should be my last day of hell, the plan changed.

BUT have no fear, I'm going !

Doesn't get much better than 4.5 miles ( no typo !) from the house !


----------



## pen (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope you find that the wait is worth the while.

Congrats dix.

pen


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 6, 2012)

On my last day of work, I would love to announce on the intercome " the following people can kiss my ars....."


----------



## Dix (Oct 6, 2012)

Nope, it's gonna be here's your keys, here's your phone, get the "duck" outta my life, don't call me, and don't come near my house.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations!  Glad to hear it!  I made a lateral shift at work the other day (bid another job in another department), man am I glad I did.  I needed a change of scenery (and air, couldn't deal with the smoke in the shop I have been working in the past 6 1/2 years).

Sooo, you are heading to that optional meeting?  Great way to make a first impression.  You'll be fine.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 7, 2012)

Dixie, this is my wife's e-mail sig line.
I think it's fitting.
Just imagine we're all saying this at the same time.

"If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together....there is something you must always remember.​​You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.​​But the most important thing is, even if we're apart.....I'll always be with you."​​ - Winnie the Pooh​


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't believe nobody hit on this one...


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Can't believe nobody hit on this one...



 first post in the thread, Daksy!


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 7, 2012)

Daksy's mind is still on the last bike ride.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> first post in the thread, Daksy!


 
Huh. I looked at this thread probably 10 times & never saw it. Oh well...Apologies offered for being a dummy...


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 7, 2012)

We all do it Daksy!


----------



## JustWood (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Congratulations! Glad to hear it! I made a lateral shift at work the other day (bid another job in another department), man am I glad I did. I needed a change of scenery (and air, couldn't deal with the smoke in the shop I have been working in the past 6 1/2 years).
> 
> Sooo, you are heading to that optional meeting? Great way to make a first impression. You'll be fine.


 
Oh, I am so "In", trust me


----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Dixie, this is my wife's e-mail sig line.
> I think it's fitting.
> Just imagine we're all saying this at the same time.
> 
> "If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together....there is something you must always remember.​​You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.​​But the most important thing is, even if we're apart.....I'll always be with you."​​ - Winnie the Pooh​


 

Do you have a brother???????????


----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Huh. I looked at this thread probably 10 times & never saw it. Oh well...Apologies offered for being a dummy...


 

You are not a "dummy" and I appreciate the effort and the thought. Thank you !!

(It was a different version, so it made it better !)


----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


>





Awesome. Although whistling Dixie was the bestest


----------

